# Exchange Server 2003 problem



## melonysi (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello I have a problem with our Exchange Server 2003 we are unable to connect to the specific domain, either does not exist or could not be contacted. 
Facility Win32 
Id no: C0070546
Microsoft Active directory error.

We cannot add any new accounts or remove any accounts and cannot sync outlook. Also the global address book is not being updated. Can someone help me come up with a solution? I'm thinking its an permission problem or a firewall issue.

Melony 
IT Specialist


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi melonysi,

Look into the Event Viewer logs for errors, post the Event ID's.

Have you restarted all Exchange Services that are running and reboot the server as well?


----------

